# Book about mice



## mich (Sep 28, 2013)

Has anyone re :book5 ad or heard of a book called Exhibtion and pet mice by Tony Cooke. Apparently it is very good but you can only buy it now secondhand. I saw it on ebay for $65.00 and got a price from a book store for a second hand copy and was quoted a massive $190.00.


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

It's on Amazon for $19,99 currently


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

I have 'a fancy for mice - a guide for beginners' by David Montgomery. Found it very usefull. I got it from the mnc


----------



## mich (Sep 28, 2013)

Thanks for your help. I did find the book on Amazon. At least its a decent price so I just might order it.


----------



## mich (Sep 28, 2013)

Finally managed to order that book through Amazon. (Well tomorrow I will order it).  Thanks for your help in finding it for me.


----------

